# Resale Market for DTG Equipment?



## jc214 (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone had any luck selling their T-Jet equipment? I'm closing down my business to retire and I'm having probelms finding the right avenue to recoup some of my investment.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Put the equipment in the classifieds. Be prepared to take a serious hit on the investment originally made.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

stix said:


> ......Be prepared to take a serious hit on the investment originally made.


 If you have a good tax person and you properly depreciate your business expense, this is definately not the case. As with anything that is purchased and taken "off the lot" if you can show all the numbers and your intent on making a profit, The tax and property benefits can be very beneficial. Perhaps, you could sell your "buisness" locally or another could buy you out?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I would try ebay. It seems alot of t-jet printers and related items get bids on them.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

US Screen has a classified selling section for private sellers. Also check w/ Harry @ Equipment Zone, they may be interested in purchasing from you, as they sell many refurbished TJets. However, as previous poster mentioned, be prepared to give up at least 50% of what you paid for it...there's just not that many people out there looking for used DTG printers, except at bargain prices.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

fdsales said:


> US Screen has a classified selling section for private sellers. Also check w/ Harry @ Equipment Zone, they may be interested in purchasing from you, as they sell many refurbished TJets. However, as previous poster mentioned, be prepared to give up at least 50% of what you paid for it...there's just not that many people out there looking for used DTG printers, except at bargain prices.



We do purchase used digital garment printers if you would like to contact us.

Harry


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Depending on where you live, I would think you could get the most money out of it by selling it locally. The buyer could see the machine in action, and you could include a bit of training. For advertising it, if you have a Craigslist where you live, it's very effective and free.

Beware of selling on eBay. Large items like this often attract scammers. And shipping would be a nightmare (and would greatly reduce the cost a buyer would pay.) It's also just the type of purchase to induce huge buyer's remorse, which can cause all kinds of problems for eBay sellers.


----------



## CAPITANLP (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello can you send me price and details for this flexi jet , thi is my mail i am very interested ,thack you 
[email protected]


----------

